# Umstieg von AM3+ auf AM4



## RalfKleister (27. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Vorweihnachtszeit ist Aufrüstung - Zeit und ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen, mein System zu sanieren. Eigentlich wird es schon fast ein neuer PC - bis auf Netzteil (680 W) und Laufwerke.
Aktuell läuft ein FX 8350 mit einer R9 380 4GB und folgendes ist geplant: 
Asus Prime B350 Plus
Ryzen 5 1600X
2 x 8 GB DDR4
Samsung 960 Evo 256 GB
Asus RX 580 8GB (mit Silent Bios)

Bei den meisten Komponenten bin ich mir relativ sicher, nur beim Speicher und beim Prozessorkühler (zur Zeit habe ich einen Mugen 3 in der PCG Edition, welcher aber leider nicht mehr auf das AM4 Board passt) bräuchte ich noch etwas Hilfe.

Danke 

Ralf


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2017)

Beim RAM drauf achten, dass es "Single Rank" ist. Das ist wichtiger als der Takt. Am besten 2400 oder 2666 MHz nehmen, mehr bringt an sich nicht wirklich was bzw. kann sogar sein, dass der höhere Takt nicht korrekt läuft. zB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT gibt es als Single Rank mit 2400MHz für 160€. Da ist kurioserweise MediaMarkt grad besonders günstig: https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-weiss-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsck-a1567079.html?hloc=de    oder   https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-grau-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsbk-a1567081.html?hloc=de

Bist du sicher wegen der SSD? Die hat zwar mehr MB/s als eine normale SSD, aber wann brauchst du das schon? ^^  Das wichtige bei ner SSD ist die nicht-vorhandene Zugriffszeit, aber ob die Daten dann mit 400 oder 3000 MB/s fließen, merkst du im Alltag so gut wie nie. Viele Games passen ja eh nicht auf die 250GB. Für das Geld würde ich mir eher eine 480-525GB-SSD im 2,5 Zoll-Format holen.


Kühler: der Mugen 5 würde gehen https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-rev-b-scmg-5100-a1647533.html?hloc=de  oder auch ein Thermalright True Spirit https://geizhals.de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-rev-a-100700558-a1029170.html?hloc=de oder der potentere Macho 120 https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html?hloc=de


----------



## RalfKleister (27. November 2017)

Beim Speicher hatte ich noch den Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 in Erwägung gezogen, welcher ja laut Liste und mit neuerem Bios auf 2933 laufen soll. Aber - wie gesagt, was Speicher angeht, weiß ich nicht einmal woran ich Single Rank erkennen soll, geschweige denn, wie es sich tatsächlich auswirkt. Was den Kühler angeht, hatte ich diesmal an den BeQuiet Pure Rock gedacht, da mein aktueller Mugen 3 so hoch ist, dass ich den PC nicht schließen kann und andererseits so tief runtergeht, dass ich nur Corsair Low Profile verbauen konnte. Was die SSD angeht, wollte ich einfach mal die PCIE Version ausprobieren. Ich nutze den PC auch zu Entwickeln unter VS 2017 in Verbindung mit verschiedenen SQL Servern und da hätte ich gerne mal was zügiges.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2017)

RalfKleister schrieb:


> Beim Speicher hatte ich noch den Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 in Erwägung gezogen, welcher ja laut Liste und mit neuerem Bios auf 2933 laufen soll. Aber - wie gesagt, was Speicher angeht, weiß ich nicht einmal woran ich Single Rank erkennen soll, geschweige denn, wie es sich tatsächlich auswirkt.


 du kannst das beim Preisvergleich filtern. Es geht dabei um die "Verwaltung" der Speicherchips, und Single Rank hat sich in Tests als schneller herausgestellt, aber eben nur bei Ryzen. Da lief der PC mit zB 2400MHz-RAM und Single Rank schneller als mit 3000 MHz und "Dual" Rank beziehungsweise das Dual Rank konnte man nur mit einem geringeren Takt betreiben. 

Zu dem Corsair gibt es keine Info zu Single/Dual beim Preisvergleich und bei den Kurzinfos direkt bei Corsair - vlt findest du aber über Corsair was raus? 




> Was den Kühler angeht, hatte ich diesmal an den BeQuiet Pure Rock gedacht, da mein aktueller Mugen 3 so hoch ist, dass ich den PC nicht schließen kann und andererseits so tief runtergeht, dass ich nur Corsair Low Profile verbauen konnte.


 Der Pure Rock ist auch gut. Viele der Kühler sind aber auch so gebaut, dass sie durch diagonale Heatpipes den Kühlkörper "nach hinten" schieben, d.h. vom RAM weg. Zudem kann man den Lüfter auch stets hinter statt vor dem Kühler montieren.  Bei meinen Vorschlägen müsstest du mal Bilder suchen mit einer Seitenansicht. 




> Was die SSD angeht, wollte ich einfach mal die PCIE Version ausprobieren. Ich nutze den PC auch zu Entwickeln unter VS 2017 in Verbindung mit verschiedenen SQL Servern und da hätte ich gerne mal was zügiges.


selbst da wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass du was merkst. Wenn da ein Projekt lädt, hast du ja nicht nur reines "Datenladen", sondern auch CPU-Arbeit. Von zB 20 Sekunden Ladezeit fällt nur ein kleiner Teil auf den Datentransfer. bzw. mal so gefragt: wie groß ist so ein Projekt, und wie lange dauert das Laden derzeit? Hast du schon eine "normale" SSD?


----------



## RalfKleister (27. November 2017)

Ich habe in einer Amazon Rezension noch einen G. Skill aegis 3000 gefunden, der angeblich auf dem Asus Prime Plus mit 2966 läuft. Was den Lüfter betrifft, so hatte ich das Problem, dass dieser 2 Lüfter hatte und ein Ripjaw definitiv nicht einzubauen war. Aber ich denke, der Pure Rock sollte reichen, da ich nur Wert auf Ruhe lege und nicht übertakten will.  Aktuell nutze ich eine Samsung Evo 840 120 Gb, die schon deutlich schneller ist als eine mechanische HDD. Mir ist wichtig: Schnelles Booten, schnelles öffnen von Programmen, schnelles Kompilieren und scheller Zugriff auf grosse Datenmengen im MS Sql 2016. und da habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck, dass dies auf meinem Mac Book Pro von 2013 flotter geht, trotz einem älteren i5 und nur 8 Gb.  Allerdings bleibt der eingentliche Job des neuen PCs natürlich das flüssige Gameplay z.B. von AC Origins bei einer Auflösung von 3440  x 1440.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2017)

RalfKleister schrieb:


> Ich habe in einer Amazon Rezension noch einen G. Skill aegis 3000 gefunden, der angeblich auf dem Asus Prime Plus mit 2966 läuft. Was den Lüfter betrifft, so hatte ich das Problem, dass dieser 2 Lüfter hatte und ein Ripjaw definitiv nicht einzubauen war. Aber ich denke, der Pure Rock sollte reichen, da ich nur Wert auf Ruhe lege und nicht übertakten will.  Aktuell nutze ich eine Samsung Evo 840 120 Gb, die schon deutlich schneller ist als eine mechanische HDD. Mir ist wichtig: Schnelles Booten, schnelles öffnen von Programmen, schnelles Kompilieren und scheller Zugriff auf grosse Datenmengen im MS Sql 2016. und da habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck, dass dies auf meinem Mac Book Pro von 2013 flotter geht, trotz einem älteren i5 und nur 8 Gb.


 ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass es 2013 schon SSDs gab, die schneller als moderne 2,5-Zoll-SSDs sind. Das muss also eher an der OS-Umgebung liegen.

Das Kompilieren zB braucht AFAIK keine schnelle SSD bzw. so schnell, wie die SSD speichern könnte, ist die CPU vermutlich eh nicht, und vermutlich wird auch eh zuerst im RAM "gespeichert", so dass die Dauer beim Kompilieren nicht vom Laufwerk abhängt. Und beim Laden von Projekten ist es eben so, dass es mit einer Festplatte vor allem deswegen länger dauert, weil sie für jedes kleine Datenpaket erneut eine Zugriffszeit von ein paar Millisekunden hat - eine SSD hat Null Zugriffszeit PLUS noch 4-5 x mehr MB/s, wobei der Vorteil der Zugriffszeit der klar wichtigere Part ist. In vielen Tests mit Anwendungen hast du zB kaum einen Nachteil, wenn du eine SSD nur an SATA2 betreibst, obwohl die SSD dann nur maximal 300 statt 500-600 MB/s schafft. 

Und wenn du einfach nur ab und an mal hier, mal da 50MB dazuladen musst, merkst du auch keinen Unterschied, ob es nun mit 500 oder 2500 MB/s geht. Klar: wenn du wirklich mal 50GB in einem Stück NUR laden musst, ohne das die CPU dabei auch was entpacken muss oder so, dann wird das halt mit ner normalen SSD ca 100 Sekunden dauern und mit der schnellen M.2-SSD nur 20 Sekunden. Aber ansonsten...? 

Wenn du genug Geld hast, dann nimm aber ruhig die M.2-SSD.


----------



## xCJay (29. November 2017)

Also Single Rank sollte der RAM in keinem Fall haben. Das ist nämlich unglaublich langsam, besonders bei Ryzen wie Tests herausgefunden haben. 
Ein 3200Mhz Single Ranked Speicher ist genau so schnell wie ein 2666Mhz Dual Ranked Speicher. Aber 3200Mhz bekommst Du eh nicht stabil. Du solltest also in jedem Fall darauf achten das Du Dual Ranked und eben *nicht Single Ranked* Speicher verwendest. 

Ich würde heute aber keinen Ryzen mehr kaufen, ein i5 8400 ist einfach ne ganze Ecke schneller fürs gleiche Geld. 
https://imgur.com/a/7kt9e
Quelle: PCGH Leistungsindex 

Ich würde es also so machen: 

Intel Core i5 8400
Gigabyte Z370 HD3P
16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM (der läuft auf Intel auch, Ranks sind hier egal)
Samsung 850 EVO 250Gb (ist in der Praxis genau so schnell wie ne PCIe SSD)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir auch mal die GTX1060 6Gb anschauen. 
Ist genau so schnell wie die RX580, aber preislich etwas attraktiver, leiser, kühler und verbraucht weniger Strom. Dafür hast Du mit Gameworks, GeForce Experience, Shadow Play usw. nen etwas besseres Softwarepaket.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Also Single Rank sollte der RAM in keinem Fall haben. Das ist nämlich unglaublich langsam, besonders bei Ryzen wie Tests herausgefunden haben.
> Ein 3200Mhz Single Ranked Speicher ist genau so schnell wie ein 2666Mhz Dual Ranked Speicher. Aber 3200Mhz bekommst Du eh nicht stabil. Du solltest also in jedem Fall darauf achten das Du Dual Ranked und eben *nicht Single Ranked* Speicher verwendest.


 bist da jetzt sicher? Ich hab im Sinn, dass eben Single das schnellere ist ^^

Wenn das stimmt, dann hab ich das komplett verwechselt.


----------



## xCJay (1. Dezember 2017)

Ja, kannste z.B. in der PCGH nachlesen. Macht ja auch technisch wenig Sinn das Single Rank schneller ist


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ja, kannste z.B. in der PCGH nachlesen. Macht ja auch technisch wenig Sinn das Single Rank schneller ist


 keine Ahnung, ich kenne den technischen Unterschied nicht. Da es bei Intel ja nicht so ist, hätte es ja gut sein können, dass es reine "verwaltungstechnische" Dinge sind, bei den Ryzen mit dem einen einfach nur besser zurechtkommt.


----------

